
A sneaky attempt to end encryption is worming its way through Congress - notRobot
https://www.theverge.com/interface/2020/3/12/21174815/earn-it-act-encryption-killer-lindsay-graham-match-group
======
mettamage
> A sneaky attempt to end encryption is worming its way through Congress > The
> EARN IT Act could give law enforcement officials the backdoor they have long
> wanted — unless tech companies come together to stop it

You mean Congress and anyone reverses it / figures it out.

------
stevenicr
More on this earlier
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22563050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22563050)
(discussion and story from the EFF on the same issue )

